# الرجاء المساعده في الموضوع ( الميزان الإلكتروني )



## tarek-zein (25 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام على جميع الأعضاء والعاملين في الموقع الرائع 
أنا أحتاج إلى مبادئ الميزان الإلكتروني الرقمي وطريقه الصيانه المبسطه والأجزاء الأساسيه إن تمكنتم من مساعدتي 
وشكرا لكم وأتمنى أن نكون أصدقاء وأخوه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2006)

اساسيات الميزان هى وحدة حساس الوزن لتحويل الوزن إلى إشارة كهربية يليها وحدة تحويل الجهد ألى عدد رقمى Ananlog to Digital ثم وحدة عرض
عادة يقوم ميكرو كونتروللر بمعالجة البيانات الرقميه لإرسالها لحاسب أخر أو عمل بعض الوظائف الإضافية
يوجد محول ميكانيكى لتحويل الوزن المطلوب التعامل معة ( كيلوجرامات مثلا) للوزن الذى تتحملة وحدة الحساس بالجرام عادة وتغذى هذه النسبة لوسيلة العرض لكتابة البيان الصحيح


----------



## tarek-zein (27 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على المعلومات الهامه 
لكن كنت أتمنى شرح اوسع مع جزيل الشكر على أي حال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى انزل من هذا الرابط وثيقة تشرح بالتفصيل
http://www.icbase.com/pdf/add/ti/AN-101-00016en.pdf#search="electronic weight"
وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## حسين العنزي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً على المعلومة


----------



## mgcv (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## sahem-2 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى: اخوتي ارجوا الافاده في اعطال الميزان واشكالها والتدرج المبسط في الاصلاح ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكلنا امل في عقولكم النيره


----------



## |الكوبرا| (15 يناير 2011)

اريد ربط الميزان الى الحاسب كيف؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يناير 2011)

فى الرابط السابق وضعة فى صفحة 5


----------



## |الكوبرا| (19 يناير 2011)

اخي ماجد عباس انا مساعد مهندس وعندي مشروع تخرج كيف يتم ربط الميزان الى الحاسب صار لي 20 يوم ابحث وما لقيت ارجو المساعدة ولو بقليل ماهو نوع المتحك ونص البرنامج اي شي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 يناير 2011)

هل انزلت الوثيقة بالمشاركة السابقة و قرأتها؟


----------



## عمرو زكريا (14 نوفمبر 2011)

نحتاج الي معلومات مبسطة اكثر عن صيانة الموازين


----------



## ahmed alzabidi (26 فبراير 2014)

الموضوع مهم جدا ,,اشكرك بشمهندس ماجد على مجهودك بوركت ​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 فبراير 2014)

الفكرة ببساطة هو وحدة تحول الوزن إلى جهد كهربى بالمللى فولت و نها نوعين
RAM Electronics : Weight Sensor 100g-10kg Round - FSR [SF9375] - 65.00L.E.
للأوزان الصغيرة و اخرى بالكيلوجرام وحتى كذا طن
و تسمى Load cell
https://www.google.com.eg/search?q=...spv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=load+cell+sensor
و بعد ذلك تكبر هذه الإشارة بمكبر خاص يسمى Instrumentation Amplifier وهى دائرة من 3 مكبر عمليات لتحسين الخواص بصورة لا تتحقق من مكبر واحد مثل
AD620
ثم يحول هذا الجهد المكبر إلى بيانات رقمية إما بواسطة محل ADC ذو دقة عالية أو يكتفى بما يحتويه بعض المعالجات
بعد ذلك لدينا بيانات رقمية نتعامل معها كما نتعامل مع أى بيان رقمى آخر


----------

